# SNOW KING craftman?



## patrbell (Nov 15, 2010)

Y am looking for manual part of sirie C950-52720-7 002974-7315

Tank


----------



## Wayne195 (Nov 16, 2010)

What is the model number on your snowblower? I wasn't able to find a manual using the serial number. I reccommend that you search the model number on the Sears website . They have a large selection of manuals.

*Also welcome to the forum!*


----------



## indypower (Oct 28, 2010)

You have a Canada snowblower. I have not been able to find any thing on Canadian Craftsman equipment. And being a Canada border state, there are many here.


----------



## honestjohn45 (Dec 7, 2010)

I also have a Canadiana Snow King snowblower that I bought at Sears. Sears has provided parts for me so they might be able to provide a manual. My manual lists Signature as the primary company so if you contact them they might be able to help.

Good luck


----------

